# Pecan Tree "Score" (BUT) ....



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 27, 2021)

So I just got permission to 3 Pecan trees ...  One maybe Two have been dead for a while..  So they are pretty much just the trunks with a few branches still left on them... The third one I believe still produces...  

My question is about the dead ones...  Obviously they have been dead for a while as all the branches have falling off naturally ... I've read a few articles (not from the forums) that said dead trees are not good for cooking...  Some how I just can't think that to be true ... So I come looking for y'alls thoughts about it... if any ... 

Thanks ...


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 27, 2021)

I think it would be fine as long as it hasn't gotten to the point of rot


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2021)

If dead for over a year I would not use it. 1. molds and wild fungus infection deep in the wood and 2. loss of flavor.

Already cut wood over a year old would be fine if kept from rain.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks guys...  I'll cut them up and see what I got...  anything special to look for ??


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 27, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> If dead for over a year I would not use it. 1. molds and wild fungus infection deep in the wood and 2. loss of flavor.
> 
> Already cut wood over a year old would be fine if kept from rain.



As long as its not punky on the outside I use it.  dont know how old the wood is.   Even some punk on the outside less then a 1/2 inch I will still use it.


----------

